# Spider: Bryce Manor HD?



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I read a good review of this game and was wondering if any one here had tried it? I don't do well with games that are timed or require split second decisions because the only time that I can play is very early or very late and I don't think so quick then. I also don't like the pressure. I just want to toddle along and think in second gear and unwind. So, has anyone played? I don't want to waste $4.95 just to find out it is irritating! Thanks.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I find that most games I can't even figure out how to play....duh.  Never had a nintendo or a wii or xbox or gameboy, or; well, you get the picture.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, one of the reviews calls it "peaceful," so I doubt it's much of a "twitch" type game.  I read the description, and though I generally like puzzle games, I'm not sure I get this one.  It's pretty highly reviewed though, as is the iPhone version.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll probably purchase it tonight and will report back after I play it for a bit. The reviews I read led me to believe that there wasn't much pressure - I saw the "peaceful" thing, too. If it is a matter of catching bugs in the web and solving puzzles, I'll be OK but when they have music that gets faster and more frantic as the time ticks down, I pretty much lose it!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--I usually play stuff with the volume off. The repetitive music drives me nuts.

I'll be interested to see what you think of this one; please do post your thoughts. I have a number of games loaded, but I find I'm mostly sticking with two: _Solitaire City_ and _Shanghai Mahjong_. Both allow me to customize the background and playing pieces/cards, and both have an untimed/non scoring option. I did have fun revisiting _Myst_ (which is iPhone based, but translated pretty well to the iPad), but I stopped when I realized that just like the first time around, I need a paper notebook to track what the heck I'm doing in there!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have this game.

I bought it last Saturday at about 7 pm, started playing it, then became obsessed with trying to get through all 38 levels.  I finally did it at about 2:30 am.  I've picked it up again yesterday and today trying to get better at it.

I love it, it has fabulous graphics, but I do wish it were a little cheaper or had more levels to it.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had Spider for about a week and have played it a few times. I haven't come close to finishing it but I do agree it is fun. There are several modes of play and I haven't tried all of them yet. One of them is feeding frenzy which is timed (I don't usually like the pressure). The price is a bit high at $4.95 but I hope that it will be upgraded with more levels. All in all, I'm glad I bought it.


----------

